# Push Pole Caddy



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

just bought a new pole, any preference in caddy? V Marine or Tibor?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I had a Tibor that I liked.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Tibor


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Tibor


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Tibor


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tibor


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Tibor


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I’ve got a Tibor but there was someone on here that made one themselves out of carbon and it looked really cool!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> I’ve got a Tibor but there was someone on here that made one themselves out of carbon and it looked really cool!


Post a pic if you can find one


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the v marine and it works as it should.

I would just get whichever one is cheapest or easier to come by.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've had both. The V Marine makes less rattling noise than the Tibor and you can get different colors if you like.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

How useful are these things vs just using ropes off the poling platform to stake out? I had a power pole on my last skiff but not this one.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Matts said:


> How useful are these things vs just using ropes off the poling platform to stake out? I had a power pole on my last skiff but not this one.


No bueno for staking out the boat. They only hold the pole.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I put my foot down if I want to stake out the boat, I need something to hold my pole While I’m driving around


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Tibor. I've had both the V Marine and Tibor and like the Tibor much better.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

This came with my skiff. I assume Claude the original owner made this out of teak. Simple and it works but I have a Tibor now.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

SC on the FLY said:


> I put my foot down if I want to stake out the boat, I need something to hold my pole While I’m driving around


I suggest you put you put your pole in the gunnel holders while running
i have a custom made pole holder that mounts in my rod holder on my platform. I would only use the trolling motor to drag the pole around


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I suggest you put you put your pole in the gunnel holders while running
> i have a custom made pole holder that mounts in my rod holder on my platform. I would only use the trolling motor to drag the pole around


you missed the sarcasm


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

As many have mentioned already Tibor.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tibor. Anything but Moonlighter. I'd rather have herpes than a Moonlighter push pole caddy again.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Tibor. Anything but Moonlighter. I'd rather have herpes than a Moonlighter push pole caddy again.


I know this isn't the point of the thread, but what didn't you like about the Moonlighter one? I've never used one but always thought it was a pretty good solution if you want simple and cheap.

Just to actually contribute something worthwhile, I can only vouch for the Tibor since that's what's on my skiff, but I really like it. A few buddies have the V marine but I never paid much attention -- I don't recall any significant differences, though. I like the fact that I can remove my Tibor caddy to put the cover on the boat, but not sure if V Marine has that option. I personally like the look of the Tibor better than the V marine, but that's pretty subjective.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Tibor....
Will never have another skiff without one.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

bryson said:


> I know this isn't the point of the thread, but what didn't you like about the Moonlighter one? I've never used one but always thought it was a pretty good solution if you want simple and cheap.
> 
> Just to actually contribute something worthwhile, I can only vouch for the Tibor since that's what's on my skiff, but I really like it. A few buddies have the V marine but I never paid much attention -- I don't recall any significant differences, though. I like the fact that I can remove my Tibor caddy to put the cover on the boat, but not sure if V Marine has that option. I personally like the look of the Tibor better than the V marine, but that's pretty subjective.


It just doesn't work. It doesn't swivel at all. It's too low and the angle is fixed. When you combine that with the bungee that's too short, you have to fight the pole and the skiff to get it in there and even when you finally get it in, it's always in danger of popping out. To me, it's just a bad design and cheaply made. With that said, I love their push pole holders on the deck.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@bryson V-Marine is removable if you get the removable base, but I have one and I would say do not get a V-Marine, the hole in the top piece for the roll pin is over-sized too much, this makes the roll pin that secures the holder to the base rattle when the pole is in the holder. Any shifting about on the boat rattles the holder, which rattles the graphite push pole sending all that noise into the water. I fixed mine with a tight piece of bungee around the joint to create tension and fix it, but too much money to be rigging stuff up like that imo.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@SC on the FLY / @bryson here are a couple pics that show why I didn't like the V-marine. The machining is nice and functions well other than the rattling.













This is how I keep it from rattling.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> @bryson V-Marine is removable if you get the removable base, but I have one and I would say do not get a V-Marine, the hole in the top piece for the roll pin is over-sized too much, this makes the roll pin that secures the holder to the base rattle when the pole is in the holder. Any shifting about on the boat rattles the holder, which rattles the graphite push pole sending all that noise into the water. I fixed mine with a tight piece of bungee around the joint to create tension and fix it, but too much money to be rigging stuff up like that imo.


I do not have the same issues with my vmarine it’s a fairly good fit. Maybe contact them to see what’s up.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I like the v-marine with the removable base. I installed a removable base on both sides of the platform so the caddy can be located on the right or left, depending on the preference of the person on the platform. I fish with some lefties, so it's a nice luxury to be able to put it on either side.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> I do not have the same issues with my vmarine it’s a fairly good fit. Maybe contact them to see what’s up.


I sent them a message when I first realized it was going to be aggravating. My name, number, and a short description of the issue, and never heard anything back. I considered calling and pursuing further, but don't feel like dealing with sending it off, emailing back and forth etc. not worth the hassle. Not knocking the company, just can't recommend based on my experience.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I had great experience with the v marine folks over the phone. They were very helpful. Can’t speak for their email/message responsiveness.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

not2shabby said:


> I had great experience with the v marine folks over the phone. They were very helpful. Can’t speak for their email/message responsiveness.


10-4, yeah I used the message function on their contact us page, maybe should have called. This was probably better than 2 years ago at this point. It honestly doesn't bother me enough to mess with it now, since I got it to quit.


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

Not used a tibor. Very happy with my v-marine. Precise machining...nice and tight...does not rattle. 

I needed V-marine service to help me customize rigging on deck posts. Paul was great...responsive to email and gave me more than I expected.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Fishshoot said:


> I’ve got a Tibor but there was someone on here that made one themselves out of carbon and it looked really cool!


You may be thinking of this. I only made the clip out of carbon fiber


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Yeah that was it, looks sharp!!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

bryson said:


> I know this isn't the point of the thread, but what didn't you like about the Moonlighter one? I've never used one but always thought it was a pretty good solution if you want simple and cheap.
> 
> Just to actually contribute something worthwhile, I can only vouch for the Tibor since that's what's on my skiff, but I really like it. A few buddies have the V marine but I never paid much attention -- I don't recall any significant differences, though. I like the fact that I can remove my Tibor caddy to put the cover on the boat, but not sure if V Marine has that option. I personally like the look of the Tibor better than the V marine, but that's pretty subjective.


Moonlighters are just poorly designed for someone fishing off a platform. When I got my skiff (complete newb) and would be poling on tailers and had to clip my pole to that contraption, I never lost track of some many fish. By the time you turned around and the bungie was around your pole and secure, the tailer would disappear. Thought I was a dweeb until I bought a Tibor and haven't looked back. Can almost clip my pole to it without taking my eye off the fish (almost). I did have my tibor blow apart a couple of years back but they just sent me another one. No questions asked.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

You need a holster on your hip.
Keep your eye on the prize.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I had a Tibor, an early model, that rattled so bad I finally took it off (it's just sitting somewhere under my workbench - and has been for years...). I actually like the Moonlighter since it's dead silent - - but you have to do a few things... The first is only tighten it to where the unit can still turn in place, allowing your push pole to swing as you drift...(not perfect but very do-able...). The second minor "fix" was a heavy mono loop on that very stiff bungee cord that secures your pushpole... That little "strap" allows you to work that heavy bungee cord easily - either for locking down your pole or releasing it...


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a NIB Tibor that I won at a drawing. if you interested PM


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Rayreds said:


> I have a NIB Tibor that I won at a drawing. if you interested PM


If he isn't interested I am........just PM me


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

sandyharris said:


> If he isn't interested I am........just PM me


Its still for sale??? Let me know Thanks


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Sold


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yours is in the mail.......


----------

